# Looks like dirk isn't the starting center



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

wow


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

It's not like he got replaced from the starting line-up. He'll play the 4 and imo, he'll still be the BEST player on the team. I actually didn't expect him to start at the 5 and I don't know many others who thought he would either. Nelly always talked about Raef, Danny, and Shawn sharing time there.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Muffin</b>!
> It's not like he got replaced from the starting line-up. He'll play the 4 and imo, he'll still be the BEST player on the team. I actually didn't expect him to start at the 5 and I don't know many others who thought he would either. Nelly always talked about Raef, Danny, and Shawn sharing time there.


I think he should play 3. I can think he would do good there because he can stay outside or he could post up the smaller SFs.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He doesn't need to play center...You have the playoffs to think about.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> He doesn't need to play center...You have the playoffs to think about.


Yeah, if he plays 5 all most of the time, theres more chance of him getting injured.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Yeah, if he plays 5 all most of the time, theres more chance of him getting injured.


You forgot to mention the foul trouble that he'd get into... I didn't think that anyone actually said that Dirk was starting at the 5... I always heard that at the end of the game that he would be there and he would be playing there a lot, but never starting.

Yes, he'll play the 3. He'll see time at the 3, 4, and 5 it just depends on who they're playing.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah i know dirl is gonna start but im shocked fortson is im not doubting his effort but he is 6''6 6''7 at most...they must be playing zone the whole season


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> yeah i know dirl is gonna start but im shocked fortson is im not doubting his effort but he is 6''6 6''7 at most...they must be playing zone the whole season


yeah, they are a zone team... but i think Fortson will hold his own, he is very tough


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

he has the same problem...raef did...they can't stay on the floor.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I have a question, might be stupid but I never really kept up on Jamison in Golden State.
Isn't he a pretty big guy?

What, like 6'9? Thats not too big, but bigger then Fortson, right?
Is he pretty skinny?
I really haven't had the opportunity to watch him for the past few years, I never saw many GSW games here in the midwest.  

So why dont they stick him at starting C?

I always thought he was a decent sized guy, maybe not True center size, but like capable of playing it, but yea its been awhile since I've even seen him.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> I have a question, might be stupid but I never really kept up on Jamison in Golden State.
> Isn't he a pretty big guy?
> 
> ...


Jamison is not as strong as Fortson or as good as inside player on defense.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Jamison can man the center spot on offense, and let Fortson take control of the paint on defense... Only problem will be finding something for Fortson to do on offense... Don't want him clogging the paint and getting in Jamison's way (like he did in GS)... Maybe he could just stay down on the defensive end and let the four scorers do their thing... Hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#colonel</b>!
> Jamison can man the center spot on offense, and let Fortson take control of the paint on defense... Only problem will be finding something for Fortson to do on offense... Don't want him clogging the paint and getting in Jamison's way (like he did in GS)... Maybe he could just stay down on the defensive end and let the four scorers do their thing... Hmmmmmmmmmm...


Fortson's role on offense will be to knock people on thier butts
with solid picks to help free up some of our many shooters. Then
he needs to crash the boards hard and get us some second
chance points.


----------

